# Pls help id this oddity!!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pls help ID this oddity!!*

Hello all, so this spaghetti-like stuff started growing out of the darkness of my rocks, and I am unsure what the heck it is. The only thing that looks remotely like this is pulsing xenia that I have. Perhaps a piece fell at one point and is now growing. My only issue with this possible conclusion is that it seems to be growing too thinly and too long. As well there are no real polyps forming, just what you see in the pic. Please help ID!!!

FRONT:









SIDE:


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

its is a goby =)

sorry just had to... don't know but beautiful tank


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My guess would be that it's a sponge. If it doesn't smother corals, I'd just leave it be - they're great at consuming nitrates and phosphates and organic carbons


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 on a sponge.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Agreed, also a good sign that the tank is happy.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input. Sponge it shall be!

lol @ this response 



J-P said:


> it is a goby =)


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

wtac said:


> +1 on a sponge.


+1 on the goby as well. Good eye


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I had the same issue with my tank and the thread is

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26529

They are cool until it extends too long and become unsightly. All i did was took the rock and gave it a qucik wash. It comes off easy. I still have it on some rocks but they r not too long. I guess i will leave it on them as long as they r not too visible and a visual distraction.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

itsmesiva said:


> I had the same issue with my tank and the thread is
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26529
> 
> They are cool until it extends too long and become unsightly. All i did was took the rock and gave it a qucik wash. It comes off easy. I still have it on some rocks but they r not too long. I guess i will leave it on them as long as they r not too visible and a visual distraction.


thanks for the link! you definitely have the same thing as i do. nice,to know it 90% is a good thing (other than the fact that it spreads fast and competes with corals for space)


----------

